# Il culo delle forumiste ...



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

Spero di non offendere la vostra sensibilità, insieme a Gas e Ultimo ho pensato di aprire questo 3d per conoscere gli aspetti più nascosti della vostra interiorità!Quindi se vlete esplicitare la natura del vostro fondo schiena,qui potete farlo liberamente,troverete comprensione e serietà,coraggio CHE CULO AVETE?


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

se tu concordi, e per riscaldare l'ambiente e rendere un po più facile l'approccio, propongo di iniziare a pubblicare una nostra statistica.
ovviamente basata (parlo per me) sulla non conoscenza delle forumiste :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spero di non offendere la vostra sensibilità, insieme a Gas e Ultimo ho pensato di aprire questo 3d per conoscere gli aspetti più nascosti della vostra interiorità!Quindi se vlete esplicitare la natura del vostro fondo schiena,qui potete farlo liberamente,troverete comprensione e serietà,coraggio CHE CULO AVETE?


Minerva:


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minerva:


tu hai già sbagliato l'oggetto del 3d


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> se tu concordi, e per riscaldare l'ambiente e rendere un po più facile l'approccio, propongo di iniziare a pubblicare una nostra statistica.
> ovviamente basata (parlo per me) sulla non conoscenza delle forumiste :smile:


Perfetto è quello che ti stavo per chiedere!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se tu concordi, e per riscaldare l'ambiente e rendere un po più facile l'approccio, propongo di iniziare a pubblicare una nostra statistica.
> ovviamente basata (parlo per me) sulla non conoscenza delle forumiste :smile:


Cioè dobbiamo postare un culo e identificarlo al viso delle forumiste?  fammi capire bene!


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

bene:
n. 1 annuccia


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè dobbiamo postare un culo e identificarlo al viso delle forumiste? fammi capire bene!


Sarebbe divertente abbinare un culo alle forumiste,ma non postarlo!Esempio Simy:un culo posato,sereno e rassicurante!


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

n. 1 annuccia
n. 2 simy


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> n. 1 annuccia
> n. 2 simy


ovviamente man mano ognuna dovrà esplicitare.... :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarebbe divertente abbinare un culo alle forumiste,ma non postarlo!Esempio Simy:un culo posato,sereno e rassicurante!


Ok terrò i culi per me.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> bene:
> n. 1 annuccia


Annuccia ha un culo sereno,senza grilli per le chiappe,un culo onesto,quasi algido!


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarebbe divertente abbinare un culo alle forumiste,ma non postarlo!Esempio *Simy:un culo posato,sereno e rassicurante*!


:risata:
un esempio a caso...:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spero di non offendere la vostra sensibilità, insieme a Gas e Ultimo ho pensato di aprire questo 3d per conoscere gli aspetti più nascosti della vostra interiorità!Quindi se vlete esplicitare la natura del vostro fondo schiena,qui potete farlo liberamente,troverete comprensione e serietà,coraggio *CHE CULO AVETE*?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:fammi riprendere e ti rispondo.......



che culo avete.....



un culo no?


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Annuccia ha un culo sereno,*senza grilli per le chiappe*,un culo onesto,quasi algido!


darebbero un pò fastidio.....:rotfl:


























o no....


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Annuccia ha un culo sereno,senza grilli per le chiappe,un culo onesto,quasi *algido*!


algido?
mi vene in mente un bel gelato tutto da leccare


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> n. 1 annuccia
> n. 2 simy


Annuccia?Un culo tranquillo onesto,senza grilli per le chiappe!Simy?un culo rassicurante,trasparente,leale,un mare calmo....!:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che significa trasparente?


algido?....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che significa trasparente?
> 
> 
> algido?....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Annuccia hai un culo onesto intellettualmente,quasi freddino dai,poco espansivo.


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Annuccia?Un culo tranquillo onesto,senza grilli per le chiappe!Simy?un culo rassicurante,trasparente,leale,un mare calmo....!:rotfl:


c'è sempre da imparare
non conoscevo ancora un culo rassicurante

sarà un culo che non da problemi


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*che significa trasparente*?
> 
> 
> algido?....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


oddio ti assicuro che il mio culo c'è e si vede... :rotfl:


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Annuccia hai un culo onesto intellettualmente,quasi freddino dai,poco espansivo.


beh se annuccia ha il culo freddino, perchè non scaldarlo un po :idea:


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> beh se annuccia ha il culo freddino, perchè non scaldarlo un po :idea:


Sbriciolata?Sbriciolata ha un culo reattivo e combattivo,poco compassato,un culo tosto.


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata?Sbriciolata ha un culo reattivo e combattivo,poco compassato,un culo tosto.


non saprei
forse un culo tenace?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> c'è sempre da imparare
> non conoscevo ancora un culo rassicurante
> 
> sarà un culo che non da problemi


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> c'è sempre da imparare
> non conoscevo ancora un culo rassicurante
> 
> *sarà un culo che non da problemi *


non solo gas...
è un culo che te li risolve anche....


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

che dire di farfalla?
un culetto tutto fantasia, ultimamente forse un po pallido?


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non solo gas...
> è un culo che te li risolve anche....


:up:


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> oddio ti assicuro che il mio culo c'è e si vede... :rotfl:


..... vedere......


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non solo gas...
> è un culo che te li risolve anche....



:carneval::rotfl::carneval::rotfl::carneval::rotfl::carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> oddio ti assicuro che il mio culo c'è e si vede... :rotfl:



 Simy ora mica ti vedo più come la faccina che ti rappresenta! madòòòòò!! come ti vedo!! :rotfl:


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy ora mica ti vedo più come la faccina che ti rappresenta! madòòòòò!! come ti vedo!! :rotfl:


spostati!
fa vedere anche un po a me


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy ora mica ti vedo più come la faccina che ti rappresenta! madòòòòò!! come ti vedo!! :rotfl:


:nclpf:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> spostati!
> fa vedere anche un po a me



Spostarmi io? ma se sono trasparente di fronte a tutto quel po po che si vede!!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :nclpf:



Chiederò all'Admin di darci una nuova faccina che ti rappresenti. Una faccina che ti riprenda messa di lato.













































































:coglione:


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spostarmi io? ma se sono trasparente di fronte a tutto quel po po che si vede!!


togli quella mano...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> togli quella mano...



Non chiedermi questo... 

Ma che amico sei....


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non chiedermi questo...
> 
> Ma che amico sei....


tu che amico sei

:calcio:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> togli quella mano...


a qualcuno si spegnerà improvvisamente il monitor:incazzato:


uè....



mica è dominio pubblico...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> tu che amico sei
> 
> :calcio:



Vabbhè dai diamoci il cambio, solo per te eh!


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

che dire di babsi?


te lo fa vedere ma non .....


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vabbhè dai diamoci il cambio, solo per te eh!


si ma tu non starmi dietro
mi da fastidio l'accendino che hai in tasca


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a qualcuno si spegnerà improvvisamente il monitor:incazzato:
> 
> 
> uè....
> ...



Monitor? qua mica tocchiamo monitor noi, diglielo gas.


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Monitor? qua mica tocchiamo monitor noi, diglielo gas.


forse in sicilia si chiama monitor

speriamo che non sia di ultima generazione .... piatto :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> si ma tu non starmi dietro
> mi da fastidio l'accendino che hai in tasca


 Stardo!

Attento a  quando si accende eh! :rotfl:


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stardo!
> 
> Attento a quando si accende eh! :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> forse in sicilia si chiama monitor
> 
> speriamo che non sia di ultima generazione .... piatto :rotfl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Quanto valevano quelli rotondi di una volta.


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

*claudio*

non è che noi stiamo quà a parlare
mentre oscuro è di la che agisce?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Devo andare al bar..... e lavorare. Mi raccomando eh, io dopo leggo.


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Quanto valevano quelli rotondi di una volta.


per di più stavano su da soli


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> per di più stavano su da soli



:incazzato:


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :incazzato:


che ho detto?


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> che ho detto?



:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::clava:


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::clava:


ti incazzi per poco :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2013)

vi faccio notare che oscuro... dov'è?


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

alla fine ragazzi, mi trovo da solo con tutti questi culi 

:nclpf:


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non è che noi stiamo quà a parlare
> mentre oscuro è di la che agisce?





Simy ha detto:


> vi faccio notare che oscuro... dov'è?


infatti


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vi faccio notare che oscuro... dov'è?



apre un 3d e poi scompare...











te le ha lasciate le chiavi almeno?




o
siamo rimasti chisi dentro


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> apre un 3d e poi scompare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ce le ho


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> apre un 3d e poi scompare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per il momento ci sono io alle prese con il tuo e con quello di simy

non che la cosa mi dispiaccia


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> per il momento ci sono io alle prese con il tuo e con quello di annuccia
> 
> non che la cosa mi dispiaccia



due culi e una capanna...romantico...


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ce le ho


anch'io :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (25 Gennaio 2013)

*buongiorno*

finalmente un argomento interessante. darei il nobel a chi ha pensato bene di aprire il tredì. :up:


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> due culi e una capanna...romantico...


capanna?


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

anche ultimo si è inabissato in qualche meandro .....


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> finalmente un argomento interessante. darei il nobel a chi ha pensato bene di aprire il tredì. :up:




vero????il mio modesto contributo e'per quello che ho visto...cioe'Chiara...ottimo lato b...delle altre ..ho le mie idee..ma meglio non dire..:smile:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> capanna?


la capanna è il 3d....


tu terzo incomodo cosa hai da offrire?....


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> la capanna è il 3d....
> 
> 
> tu terzo incomodo *cosa hai da offrire*?....


prova a rovistare e vedrai che qualcosa di interessante trovi


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> vero????il mio modesto contributo e'per quello che ho visto...cioe'Chiara...ottimo lato b...delle altre ..ho le mie idee..ma meglio non dire..:smile:


Chiara.....dove chiederle se posso esprimermi!Ragzzi secondo me fre ha un bel culo sinuoso,un bel punto vita,un culo solare....!


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> che dire di babsi?
> 
> 
> te lo fa vedere ma non .....



davvero il mio lo immaginate così?
sono onorata, mi avete paragonato alla mitica keyra agustina..:up:
diventerei lesbica solo per potermela fare, una così..


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> davvero il mio lo immaginate così?
> sono onorata, mi avete paragonato alla mitica keyra agustina..:up:
> diventerei lesbica solo per potermela fare, una così..


fatti me 
il culo è identico :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Babsi*



babsi ha detto:


> davvero il mio lo immaginate così?
> sono onorata, mi avete paragonato alla mitica keyra agustina..:up:
> diventerei lesbica solo per potermela fare, una così..


Babsi ha un culo molto malizioso,un culo bricconcello!


----------



## Lui (25 Gennaio 2013)

io eviterei quello di AnnaBlu, troppo libertino, sempre disponibile a nuove avventure e a tastare ciò che di nuovo offre il mondo. ecco, Girovago, il termine esatto.


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> fatti me
> il culo è identico :rotfl::rotfl:


il mio è simile per davvero...
non volendo in questo caso ci hai preso
la malizia ti ha aiutato:up:


----------



## Lui (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> il mio è simile per davvero...
> *non volendo in questo caso ci hai preso
> *la malizia ti ha aiutato:up:



in che senso "preso".


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> il mio è simile per davvero...
> non volendo in questo caso ci hai preso
> la malizia ti ha aiutato:up:


eheheheheh


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> in che senso "preso".


fatti i cazzi tuoi :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



lui ha detto:


> io eviterei quello di AnnaBlu, troppo libertino, sempre disponibile a nuove avventure e a tastare ciò che di nuovo offre il mondo. ecco, Girovago, il termine esatto.


No,anna ha un culo serio,preparato,impertubabile,compassato,morigerato,assennato,levigato,poco emancipato,un culo classico,senza vizi,forse un pizzico triste e plumbeo.


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Babsi ha un culo molto malizioso,un culo bricconcello!


c'ho un bel culo, punto e basta.
alla brasiliana, ecco, a detta di tutti.
so già che non ci crederete mai, e che le donne del forum giustamente mi daranno della troia altezzosa per ciò che ho appena detto, ma non ho saputo resistere alla tentazione di ammetterlo, ecco qua.
la frittata è fatta


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,anna ha un culo serio,preparato,impertubabile,compassato,morigerato,assennato,levigato,poco emancipato,un culo classico,senza vizi,forse un pizzico triste e *plumbeo*.


plumbeo? :confuso:


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> in che senso "preso".


non nel senso fisico del termine, ohibò, ma solo letterale
maliziosi


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,anna ha un culo serio,*preparato*,impertubabile,compassato,morigerato,assennato,levigato,poco emancipato,un culo classico,senza vizi,forse un pizzico triste e plumbeo.


ac-cul-turato


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Babsi*



babsi ha detto:


> c'ho un bel culo, punto e basta.
> alla brasiliana, ecco, a detta di tutti.
> so già che non ci crederete mai, e che le donne del forum giustamente mi daranno della troia altezzosa per ciò che ho appena detto, ma non ho saputo resistere alla tentazione di ammetterlo, ecco qua.
> la frittata è fatta


Figurati,vedi babsi,il culo ha un'anima,e perdonami,io vado oltre,quello che mi interessa e diquisire sull'anima del tuo culo,non sulle fredde forme...!


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> fatti i cazzi tuoi :rotfl:



:rotfl:


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Figurati,vedi babsi,il culo ha un'anima,e perdonami,io vado oltre,quello che mi interessa e diquisire sull'anima del tuo culo,non sulle *fredde forme.*..!



e perchè dovrebbero essere fredde??
mica sono morta...
:scared:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Figurati,vedi babsi*,il culo ha un'anima*,e perdonami,io vado oltre,quello che mi interessa e *diquisire sull'anima del tuo culo,non sulle fredde forme...!*


*


*che uomo romantico....


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]che uomo romantico....



ahahahahhaha
:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> c'ho un bel culo, punto e basta.
> alla brasiliana, ecco, a detta di tutti.
> so già che non ci crederete mai, e che le donne del forum* giustamente mi daranno della troia altezzosa* per ciò che ho appena detto, ma non ho saputo resistere alla tentazione di ammetterlo, ecco qua.
> la frittata è fatta



no no, tesoro mio
se hai una cosa bella è giusto valorizzarla

fai in modo che sia così anche a quarant'anni :smile:


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no, tesoro mio
> se hai una cosa bella è giusto valorizzarla
> 
> fai in modo che sia così anche a quarant'anni :smile:



Chiara...:inlove:


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> c'ho un bel culo, punto e basta.
> alla brasiliana, ecco, a detta di tutti.
> so già che non ci crederete mai, e che le donne del forum giustamente mi daranno della troia altezzosa per ciò che ho appena detto, ma non ho saputo resistere alla tentazione di ammetterlo, ecco qua.
> la frittata è fatta


però affermi che il tuo punto forte non sia il culo

ti contraddici?


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara.....dove chiederle se posso esprimermi!Ragzzi secondo me fre ha un bel culo sinuoso,un bel punto vita,un culo solare....!



ma tu lavori di fantasia..io invece l'vista davvero..


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> però affermi che il tuo punto forte non sia il culo
> 
> ti contraddici?


pure il mio....



perchè ho solo quello:unhappy:


(eccho che ho dato l'avvio alle battute sulle lenticchie....ad ultimo)


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> c'ho un bel culo, punto e basta.
> alla brasiliana, ecco, a detta di tutti.
> so già che non ci crederete mai, e che le donne del forum giustamente mi daranno della troia altezzosa per ciò che ho appena detto, ma non ho saputo resistere alla tentazione di ammetterlo, ecco qua.
> la frittata è fatta


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Oscuro*

non ti smentisci mai! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> però affermi che il tuo punto forte non sia il culo
> 
> ti contraddici?


non volendo quella battuta di Sharon era un richiamo fatto apposta (non volendo, eh....:carneval
e cmq è vero: l'ironia è il mio VERO punto forte.
fisicamente potrebbe pure essere il culo, se vogliamo superificializzare ulteriormente la cosa, però nella mia persona, preferisco credere che sia ben altro :up:


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>



Tebe...stai per cazziarmi?


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Tebe...stai per cazziarmi?


No!
la penso come Chiara e ti ho dato un verde.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Tebe...stai per cazziarmi?



non ci vorrebbe un uomo per quello?


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

ma poi io non cazzio....:unhappy:

sono così pucciosa....


n.b.
Io ho il culo flappy, ancora, quindi la chiudiamo subito.


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No!
> la penso come Chiara e ti ho dato un verde.


lo sapevo.
da una orgogliosa e fiera di esserlo come te, non potevo che aspettarmelo questo incoraggiamento, in effetti.
è che io in realtà non si direbbe ma per molte cose non sono così ostentatrice e sicura, anzi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> lo sapevo.
> da una orgogliosa e fiera di esserlo come te, non potevo che aspettarmelo questo incoraggiamento, in effetti.
> è che io in realtà* non si direbbe *ma per molte cose non sono così ostentatrice e sicura, anzi.


ehm


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm



quindi si direbbe?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> quindi si direbbe?


beh... sì


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... sì


sì?
e da cosa...
non mi dire anche tu la giovine età che mi scadi, eh?
che quella non c'entra nulla, chi nasce tronfio di sé lo è appunto dalla nascita.


----------



## Flavia (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spero di non offendere la vostra sensibilità, insieme a Gas e Ultimo ho pensato di aprire questo 3d per conoscere gli aspetti più nascosti della vostra interiorità!Quindi se vlete esplicitare la natura del vostro fondo schiena,qui potete farlo liberamente,troverete comprensione e serietà,coraggio CHE CULO AVETE?


buongiorno:smile:
oggi ci si diverte da queste parti


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> buongiorno:smile:
> oggi ci si diverte da queste parti


Ecco parlami del tuo culo,che ci divertiamo di più,allora,che culo hai?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> buongiorno:smile:
> oggi ci si diverte da queste parti


Flaviaaaaaaaaaaaa io so come tu hai il culetto!! ACIDO!! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> sì?
> e da cosa...
> non mi dire anche tu la giovine età che mi scadi, eh?
> che quella non c'entra nulla, chi nasce tronfio di sé lo è appunto dalla nascita.


Io ho la sfera di cristallo, come sa bene Geppo, il Grande Scolapasta:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Flaviaaaaaaaaaaaa io so come tu hai il culetto!! ACIDO!! :rotfl:


ma quella non è Eliade?


----------



## Flavia (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco parlami del tuo culo,che ci divertiamo di più,allora,che culo hai?





Ultimo ha detto:


> Flaviaaaaaaaaaaaa io so come tu hai il culetto!! ACIDO!! :rotfl:


ha indovinato Clà
da zitella acida


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quella non è Eliade?



Hai ragione, aspè che rispondo in MP AD oscuro che mi passa false informazioni.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ha indovinato Clà
> da zitella acida



 Quando una donna non si sbilancia, ma anzi.... vuol dire che?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando una donna non si sbilancia, ma anzi.... vuol dire che?


Che ha il culo canterino...e non è una bella cosa.


----------



## Flavia (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando una donna non si sbilancia, ma anzi.... vuol dire che?



cosa vorrei dire?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> cosa vorrei dire?



Che hai il culo canterino, dice oscuro, io non lo dico, lo penso. :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ha il culo canterino...e non è una bella cosa.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Che hai il culo canterino, dice oscuro, io non lo dico, lo penso. :rotfl:



canterino?
come è un poponci canterino?
ragazzi siete strani assai


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> canterino?
> come è un poponci canterino?
> ragazzi siete strani assai



:scoreggia: Ho reso l'idea ?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Però*

Quanto siamo atavici noi uomini! apriamo un 3D sul culo delle forumiste, e loro anche se lo hanno pensato, non aprono un 3D sulla ciolluzza. 

Uomini grezzi! barbari ed atavici, pieni di se, di boria, e basta che già ho esagerato.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ma voi furumisti, come lo avete?
Piattino?
Che fa provincia?
Peloso?


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quanto siamo atavici noi uomini! apriamo un 3D sul culo delle forumiste, e loro anche se lo hanno pensato, non aprono un 3D sulla _ciolluzza._
> 
> Uomini grezzi! barbari ed atavici, pieni di se, di boria, e basta che già ho esagerato.


che modo fantasioso di chiamarlo...


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spero di non offendere la vostra sensibilità, insieme a Gas e Ultimo ho pensato di aprire questo 3d per conoscere gli aspetti più nascosti della vostra interiorità!Quindi se vlete esplicitare la natura del vostro fondo schiena,qui potete farlo liberamente,troverete comprensione e serietà,coraggio CHE CULO AVETE?


Tanto di cappello per il thread! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma voi furumisti, come lo avete?
> Piattino?
> Che fa provincia?
> Peloso?


Tu hai un culo composto,pensatore,evasivo!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma voi furumisti, come lo avete?
> Piattino?
> Che fa provincia?
> Peloso?



:gabinetto: Solo ed esclusivamente per questo.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Grazie*



MillePensieri ha detto:


> Tanto di cappello per il thread! :rotfl:


Tanto di cappella?


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai un culo composto,pensatore,evasivo!


oserei, se posso.
Anche l'aggettivo _mordace_


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> che modo fantasioso di chiamarlo...


Ma che ne so! io sono siculo e si chiama anche così da noi, che poi gira un mondo tanto fantasiso sul pipino, trapano ammazzatope black and decker etc etc.


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto di cappella?


ci conosciamo appena  

portami fuori almeno una volta, per farmi sentire più a mio agio! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> oserei, se posso.
> Anche l'aggettivo _mordace_



Mordace direi che è molto sensuale sexy e per esagerare, arrapante!


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> oserei, se posso.
> Anche l'aggettivo _mordace_


Mordace?Io sarei per il noioso...!Un culo mordace potrebbe essere quello sbiciolata o farfalla no?


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mordace direi che è molto sensuale sexy e per esagerare, arrapante!



io intendo proprio che ti morde


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma che ne so! io sono siculo e si chiama anche così da noi, che poi gira un mondo tanto fantasiso sul pipino, trapano ammazzatope black and decker etc etc.


a me ultimamente piace chiamarlo
la fava
ma solo se posto nel blog eh...
non in situazioni reali..


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ci conosciamo appena
> 
> portami fuori almeno una volta, per farmi sentire più a mio agio! :rotfl:


Oscù stai diventando in mito, non c'è donna che ti resiste!!!










































Da quanto non la vedi con gli occhi ?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mordace direi che è molto sensuale sexy e per esagerare, arrapante!


Er culo di brunetta?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io intendo proprio che ti morde



La smetti!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> a me ultimamente piace chiamarlo
> la fava
> ma solo se posto nel blog eh...
> non in situazioni reali..


Noo la fava è la patata!! ma che stai a dire? nahhh non ci credo.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Er culo di brunetta?


Tebe lo ha scritto, io mi sono soltanto agitato poco poco. :smile:

Amo i morsi... di qualunque tipo.


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2013)

dunque, avendo una lieve lordosi, non so se avete presente, il mio è un po' in fuori
come me


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> La smetti!


Eliade?ha un culo simpatico e asfittico.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> dunque, avendo una lieve lordosi, non so se avete presente, il mio è un po' in fuori
> come me


Ecco n'altra chiappetta acidaaaaaaaaa e prensile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma voi furumisti, come lo avete?
> Piattino?
> Che fa provincia?
> Peloso?


ohhh, bene. Scendi nell'arena


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscù stai diventando in mito, non c'è donna che ti resiste!!!
> Da quanto non la vedi con gli occhi ?


eh?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> dunque, avendo una lieve lordosi, non so se avete presente, il mio è un po' in fuori
> come me


Tu hai un bel culo,sinuoso e avvolgente,non aggressivo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Noo la fava è la patata!! ma che stai a dire? nahhh non ci credo.


La fava è la patata?Ma come fai a confondermi la fava con la patata... al limite con il pisello!


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Noo la fava è la patata!! ma che stai a dire? nahhh non ci credo.



ma quale patata??
:rotfl:
la fava è la fava bello mio
e io di fava ne conosco una
e non si confonde affatto con la patatina
:kiss:
ps: l'emoticon ci stava troppo bene....


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> dunque, avendo una lieve lordosi, non so se avete presente, il mio è un po' in fuori
> come me


.... ma hai anche una luuuuuunga coda rosa?


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La smetti!



no.
Flapflap


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> .... ma hai anche una luuuuuunga coda rosa?



Sbri....
non fare la sporcacciona.....


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai un bel culo,sinuoso e avvolgente,non aggressivo.



e tu Oscu'? che c'hai??:rotfl:


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La fava è la patata?Ma come fai a confondermi la fava con la patata... al limite con il pisello!



ultimo ha le idee un po' confuse in merito misà....:singleeye:


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> .... ma hai anche una luuuuuunga coda rosa?



ehm...a volte!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Sbri....
> non fare la sporcacciona.....


ma che sporcacciona ma l'hai visto il suo avatar(che adoro)


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ultimo ha le idee un po' confuse in merito misà....:singleeye:


Non ti dico quando abbiamo parlato di cozze...


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> e tu Oscu'? che c'hai??:rotfl:


Free non esser timda, dimmi cosa vuoi sapere?


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che sporcacciona ma l'hai visto il suo avatar(che adoro)


sìsì però avevo colto un doppio senso...ma forse è solo la fame a quest'ora che mi fa delirare...misà che vado a farmi un'ovetto...
PS: non so perchè ma pensavo che free fosse un ometto :singleeye:


----------



## Flavia (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :scoreggia: Ho reso l'idea ?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
no, Clà sei fuori strada
la flautolenza non è
un male che mi affligge


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*nooo*



Flavia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> no, Clà sei fuori strada
> la flautolenza non è
> un male che mi affligge


Per favore non mi svaccate il 3d cazzo.!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai un culo *composto*,pensatore,evasivo!


Meno male... ci tengo alla compostezza, troppo mobile è di scarsa consistenza.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Meno male... ci tengo alla compostezza, troppo mobile è di scarsa consistenza.


Si evince da come scrivi,un culo composto e riflessivo.


----------



## Flavia (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per favore non mi svaccate il 3d cazzo.!


Oscuro non sono andata
fuori OT
ho solo detto
che non ho il poponci così


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> sìsì però avevo colto un doppio senso...ma forse è solo la fame a quest'ora che mi fa delirare...misà che vado a farmi un'ovetto...
> PS: non so perchè ma pensavo che free fosse un ometto :singleeye:



:coglione:


era secoli che la volevo mettere:rotfl:


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free non esser timda, dimmi cosa vuoi sapere?



nulla
aspetto al varco


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> nulla
> aspetto al varco


Hai pure un culo minaccioso allora...!


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> nulla
> aspetto al varco


Hai pure un culo minaccioso allora?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sono mordace... altrove.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono mordace... altrove.


Dove sei mordace?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove sei mordace?


Immagina...


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai pure un culo minaccioso allora?:rotfl::rotfl:



un culo guardingo ed osservatore
fine conoscitore dell'animo altrui:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> un culo guardingo ed osservatore
> fine conoscitore dell'animo altrui:rotfl:


Si osservatore e guardingo,ma non solo.....!


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Immagina...


Non ho una grande immaginazione...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Il culo delle forumiste ...*



free ha detto:


> nulla
> aspetto al varco


Non ho capito cosa o chi aspetti al varco


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Brava*



Simy ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa o chi aspetti al varco


Bella domanda!Ma non aspettarti una risposta,free spesso ha un culo evasivo....


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Il culo delle forumiste ...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Bella domanda!Ma non aspettarti una risposta,free spesso ha un culo evasivo....


----------



## Lui (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quanto siamo atavici noi uomini! apriamo un 3D sul culo delle forumiste, e loro anche se lo hanno pensato, non aprono un 3D sulla ciolluzza.
> 
> Uomini grezzi! barbari ed atavici, pieni di se, di boria, e basta che già ho esagerato.





babsi ha detto:


> che modo fantasioso di chiamarlo...


perchè è risaputo che illo lo ha piccolo, altrimenti sarebbe ciulluni o nella media ciolla.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> perchè è risaputo che illo lo ha piccolo, altrimenti sarebbe ciulluni o nella media ciolla.


Claudio avrà pure un cazzo piccolissimo,ma quanto è aggressivo....!:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio avrà pure un cazzo piccolissimo,ma quanto è aggressivo....!:rotfl:


è come si dice: cane che abbaia non morde.


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono mordace... altrove.




....fai anche tu i soffocotti a squalo?


paura


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> è come si dice: cane che abbaia non morde.


Morde pure ma non senti,capito?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....fai anche tu i soffocotti a squalo?
> 
> 
> paura



:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*SI*



babsi ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Già ho avuto modo di esprimere il mio parere tempo addietro,cmq adoro sentire un pò di dente....:up:


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già ho avuto modo di esprimere il mio parere tempo addietro,cmq adoro sentire un pò di dente....:up:


attento oscuro che se alla donna che si appropinqua hai fatto qualche torto...potresti rischiare grosso!
o piccolo, 
a seconda dei casi


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*SI*



babsi ha detto:


> attento oscuro che se alla donna che si appropinqua hai fatto qualche torto...potresti rischiare grosso!
> o piccolo,
> a seconda dei casi


Si ,ci son passato,nel senso che mi è capitato con una aggressiva,aveva pure un paio di precedenti penali,mi ha fatto sentire un pò troppo dente....!Però mi è piaciuto,la sofferenza con il piacere è una miscela che mi aggrada parecchio.


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,ci son passato,nel senso che mi è capitato con una aggressiva,aveva pure un paio di precedenti penali,mi ha fatto sentire un pò troppo dente....!Però mi è piaciuto,la sofferenza con il piacere è una miscela che mi aggrada parecchio.



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

Arrivo ora, c'è qualcosa che devo sapere?


----------



## Lui (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,ci son passato,nel senso che mi è capitato con una aggressiva,*aveva pure un paio di precedenti penali*,mi ha fatto sentire un pò troppo dente....!Però mi è piaciuto,la sofferenza con il piacere è una miscela che mi aggrada parecchio.


quindi una scarsa esperienza, un paio.


----------



## Lui (25 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Arrivo ora, c'è qualcosa che devo sapere?


dicono che tu abbia un culo volatile.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La fava è la patata?Ma come fai a confondermi la fava con la patata... al limite con il pisello!



Scusate, è uscito fuori il mio lato femmina....


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*mhhh*



farfalla ha detto:


> Arrivo ora, c'è qualcosa che devo sapere?


Farfalla?ha un culo meritocratico!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.
> Flapflap



Non ho il coraggio di scriverti cosa avrei messo al posto di flap flap.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> perchè è risaputo che illo lo ha piccolo, altrimenti sarebbe ciulluni o nella media ciolla.



Tu parli troppo!


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2013)

salve,

avete per caso visto Al Varco?

:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> salve,
> 
> avete per caso visto Al Varco?
> 
> :rotfl:


Ciao culo evasivo....!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ultimo ha le idee un po' confuse in merito misà....:singleeye:



Moolto confuse, troppo confuse.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla?ha un culo meritocratico!



Ho paura a chiederti cosa merito:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> dicono che tu abbia un culo volatile.



Intanto chi lo dice???? :smile:


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto chi lo dice???? :smile:



il tuo nick


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao culo evasivo....!



e dov'è?
lo sto aspettando!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :coglione:
> 
> 
> era secoli che la volevo mettere:rotfl:



Certo che scrivere era secoli che la volevo mettere :coglione: Nsomma ditemi un poi voi....


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che scrivere era secoli che la volevo mettere :coglione: Nsomma ditemi un poi voi....



ma leggi un po' quello che scrivi tu!
da che pulpito...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> il tuo nick



Ok mi scollego...........:condom:
Se ti dico che non l'ho collegato e che ho capito tutt'altro, mi credi?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma leggi un po' quello che scrivi tu!
> da che pulpito...


Io! io non scrivo mai per doppi sensi, mai. lo giuro sul pisello di oscuro!


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok mi scollego...........:condom:
> Se ti dico che non l'ho collegato e che ho capito tutt'altro, mi credi?


ma forse hai capito bene, non so
cos'hai capito?


----------



## Lui (25 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok mi scollego...........:condom:
> Se ti dico che non l'ho collegato e che ho capito tutt'altro, mi credi?


pensi sempre male.  
ma ti pare che io avrei mai potuto dire, solo pensare, una cosa del genere?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok mi scollego...........:condom:
> Se ti dico che non l'ho collegato e che ho capito tutt'altro, mi credi?


E se io scrivo che ho capito male quello che tu hai scritto, ci credi? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Io! io non scrivo mai per doppi sensi, mai. lo giuro sul pisello di oscuro!


Hai fatto un giuramento enorme allora.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> pensi sempre male.
> ma ti pare che io avrei mai potuto dire, solo pensare, una cosa del genere?



Cammina astruso !! :calcio:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla?ha un culo meritocratico!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

nel senso che lo prende solo chi se lo merita?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> nel senso che lo prende solo chi se lo merita?


Brava e non ti dico altro...!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai fatto un giuramento enorme allora.



Sai mi basavo veramente sulle dimensioni, anche perdendone un pezzo mica avresti problemi..


----------



## Lui (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E se io scrivo che ho capito male quello che tu hai scritto, ci credi? :rotfl:


lo sospettavo già, quetsa tua precisazione è superflua. (il significato di superflua lo puoi trovare su Wiki o sul vocabolario sotto la lettera sup.)  :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

terremoto


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai mi basavo veramente sulle dimensioni, anche perdendone un pezzo mica avresti problemi..


In effetti fra 3 cm e 2 cm cosa cambia?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> terremoto


Sei seria?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> nel senso che lo prende solo chi se lo merita?



Eccola li!! forumiste, chiara ha scritto che solo farfalla sceglie chi gli fa il..... voi invece no! a tignitè voi. 

Chiara. :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> terremoto


sarà stata una puzzetta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei seria?


Certo: speriamo bene cazzo


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> terremoto


Dove l'hai sentito?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo: speriamo bene cazzo


cazzo, forte?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> lo sospettavo già, quetsa tua precisazione è superflua. (il significato di superflua lo puoi trovare su Wiki o sul vocabolario sotto la lettera sup.)  :singleeye:



ho cercato wiki su google, ho trovato wikipedia, è uguale? ho anche cercato quetsa, e mi è uscito questo, quetsa: definizione usata anticamente dagli eunuchi egiziani. :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dove l'hai sentito?


bologna


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti fra 3 cm e 2 cm cosa cambia?



bhe se metti 3 ed accanto 2, cioè così ----> 32, qualcosa cambia eh!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> nel senso che lo prende solo chi se lo merita?





oscuro ha detto:


> Brava e non ti dico altro...!


Mi hanno sentito ridere su tutto il piano.........scemi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bologna



si è sentito anche qui
In modo lieve


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bologna


L'ha sentito anche mio figlio a milano. Io no.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*FARFalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Mi hanno sentito ridere su tutto il piano.........scemi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


P
rendilo come un complimento!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> P
> rendilo come un complimento!


Ovviamente
:up:
e comunque non dimentico che sei stato il pirmo a credere in me...............quindi............


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ha sentito anche mio figlio a milano. Io no.


Epicentro Pisa dicono


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*cazzo*



Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ha sentito anche mio figlio a milano. Io no.


Bè allora è stata una scossa molto forte....!


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



oscuro ha detto:


> Bè allora è stata una scossa molto forte....!


Purtroppo a sky hanno detto che la scossa è stata decisamente forte....!


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Epicentro Pisa dicono



tu tutto ok?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu tutto ok?


sì sì


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> terremoto



Pensavo non avessi capito la battuta. mentre invece c'è stata davvero una scossa di terremoto? se si, è stata forte? danni?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*allora*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensavo non avessi capito la battuta. mentre invece c'è stata davvero una scossa di terremoto? se si, è stata forte? danni?


epicentro in garfagnana,4.8 decisamente forte.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> epicentro in garfagnana,4.8 decisamente forte.


Che palle però..... dico un'attimo di pace con questi terremoti? speriamo non ci siano stati ne vittime ne troppi danni.


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

a torino non si è sentito


----------



## Lui (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensavo non avessi capito la battuta. mentre invece c'è stata davvero una scossa di terremoto? se si, è stata forte? danni?


a
lla fine hai capito anche tu.  devo dare la bella notizia a mr. JBI.   :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> a torino non si è sentito


neanche io ho sentito nulla, eppure la torre ....................


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> a
> lla fine hai capito anche tu.  devo dare la bella notizia a mr. JBI.   :rotfl:


Perchè? sa a priori quanto io sia tonto, quindi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>


Grazie!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> c'ho un bel culo, punto e basta.
> alla brasiliana, ecco, a detta di tutti.
> so già che non ci crederete mai, e che le donne del forum giustamente mi daranno della troia altezzosa per ciò che ho appena detto, ma non ho saputo resistere alla tentazione di ammetterlo, ecco qua.
> la frittata è fatta


----------



## Spider (25 Gennaio 2013)

io ho una fava molto californiachesca... 
adatta ai culi brasiliani.(/Quelli alti)
se qualcuno vuol provare sono in mp.


----------

